# heat



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 18, 2009)

It was hot here today 100 degrees, and so it's hot in my house. I was having trouble sleeping so I went out to sit on my deck in the cool dark. So I sat and swung for a while then got sleepy and got up to go back in the house...but therein lied the trouble. Between me and my back door were 5... count them FIVE raccoons!!! The biggest one about 40 pounds...then a couple of teenagers and another one. But my dilemma was I could go out into my back yard in the total dark which is where they wanted to go and I couldn't get to my back door. I didn't want to go into my yard. In the dark, the very dark. We all froze...then I said something stupid...like ok beast get outa here...and the big one stood on his/her back feet and started growling at me! Musta stood 3 feet tall! I neglected to say I was naked...well it was hot and my deck is very private except for the raccoon family. Holy crap...what was I supposed to do? So I stepped out into the dim light from the door so the 'coons could fully see me and again said something brave like scat!...I thought my very presence would scare them, nope, so then I thought my old lady nekkedness would scare them, well that kinda did. But the big one stood up bigger and growled louder. So I backed up as far as I could and I climbed up on the rail of my deck and kind of in the limbs of the phooney plum tree...And she took her family passed me and I swear she had her hand over the eyes of the teenagers so they couldn't see my nakedness...
and now I can't sleep because of too much adrenaline...gosh what a thing to happen to an old person!


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness Maggie! Next time just run some cold water and soak a washcloth in it!  

Raccoons sound just like cougars when the growl at you and mean it. First time I ever heard it, I was at a sanctuary/rescue. There was a raccoon housed next to a Serval. When It growled, I had to double take. I was STUNNED that that sort of a noise came out of a coon!


----------



## Stazz (Aug 19, 2009)

Maggie my goodness !!!!!!! What an episode !! Haha I have a wild imagination, I can just soooo picture everything you desribed. I've never seen a 'coon before, sounds like Im lucky to have not !!!!! I am SO glad you are okay though !!!!!!! I wouldn't be able to sleep either, you\re not alone, you have us  I'm here for a while still, its only 11.15am here now haha.


----------



## purpod (Aug 19, 2009)

Poor Maggs!! And the only reason I am LOL is 'cuz that sounds like something that would happen to me!! OMGosh, too too funny. And yes, I say it in the nicest, bestest way possible!

Thanx for the 2 a.m. sleepless giggle ~
Purpod

All joking aside, thank God you are okay {And now, hopefully, clothed  }


----------



## Isa (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG Maggie!
I can't help my self to laugh because the story is funny  
I am glad you are ok! Can Raccoon attack humans?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 19, 2009)

"coons can and will attack humans. The leader of this pack, I'm figuring the mom stands about 3 feet tall and weighs about 40 pounds. They have very sharp teeth and can really do some damage.
I know of a 50 pound Sulcata who got his head chewed off by a 'coon. They are very mean.


----------



## Isa (Aug 19, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> "coons can and will attack humans. The leader of this pack, I'm figuring the mom stands about 3 feet tall and weighs about 40 pounds. They have very sharp teeth and can really do some damage.
> I know of a 50 pound Sulcata who got his head chewed off by a 'coon. They are very mean.


So they can be very dangerous, I did not know that. I am glad you are ok Maggie


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh the heat woes of Oregon... this is all so unnatural


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG Maggie! I am sorry, but I can't help but laugh! I am glad you are ok, but that must of been quite a sight at any age!


----------



## terryo (Aug 19, 2009)

This is the first laugh I've had in a week...sorry Maggie. You should have your own reality show. I would watch it for sure.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't ever apologize for laughing at or with me...I think I'm pretty funny too!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 19, 2009)

Y


----------



## Candy (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh Maggie you are one WILD WOMAN! I can picture the whole thing also. You are also one lucky woman raccoons can be quite mean and hurt you very badly. How is Bob in all of this? Don't the raccoons know he's there and are you afraid they might hurt him?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 19, 2009)

Raccoons are nocturnal meaning they only come out at night, and that is why all my animals are brought in at night and Bob is put away in his shed and I close and lock the door.
Just last night on the AT list a keeper told that her yard is a solid stone 6 foot fence and somehow last night something got over the fence and ate the body of her small Sulcata. She says they only have skunks and coyotes. I think that sounds like the work of a opossum or maybe a 'coon. And THAT ladies and gentlemen is exactly why I tell every one to put away your tortoises at night where they are safe. You never know what is happening out there at 3 am...
I have been called old fashioned for doing that, but NONE of my animals will ever get eaten at night...it is YOUR responsibility to protect your animals, and putting them away at night in a secure place is your duty!!!

I had a run in with a 'coon when I first moved here and I was freaked out because I was barefoot at the time...this time I was bare boobed!!!-


----------



## dmmj (Aug 19, 2009)

I got into a fight with a coon once, it had waddled ( overweight) to my turtle pond and was going to make a meal of my RES's. So I got a broom and went after him and he actually came at me, we tossled for a few mins I got in a whack or two and then he retreated. this was several years ago but I will if I have to defend my guys.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 19, 2009)

HAHAHAHAH bare boobed hahahaha. Ohhh my gosh Maggie you make me laugh !


----------



## purpod (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, you & your friend surely live 'on the edge', so to speak, Maggs.. 
 And Xllnt advice about keeping your critters locked up if they live outside at night.

All I know about "camping racoons" (in Paradise CA) is that they love you as long as you feed them marshmellows, lol. I did once have a funny friend who was from Tenn. She used to say all the time "You Ain't Livin' Large 'Til You've Had 'Coons Fightin' Under Your Front Porch!" ~ 

Seriously, glad you are all doing well!
Blessings ~ Purpod


----------



## Nay (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh Maggie, that is a good story..We all love the visiuals!! 
Yes we have raccons here too and I don't have a shed to lock my guys up at night, but do run some strong hot wire at the sides and top, and believe me, if you hit a hot wire that is charged by a 1/2 fence charge and your running maybe 200 feetof wire. it packs quite a wallop!!(And yes I tested it, NOT on purpose. And yes you are correct it we are responsible for our pets well being. I lost a whole flock of banty chicks and 2 home grown friendly peacocks due to a 6 inch gap in my pen from a hungry raccoon and the bird man I got them from said'you did not protect them' Made me step up and small the roses!!
But you did paint a really cute picture standing up to those masked bandits!!
Na


----------

